# Taxes



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

TAXES:

Accounts Receivable Tax
Building Permit Tax
Capital Gains Tax
CDL license Tax
Cigarette Tax
Corporate Income Tax
Court Fines (indirect taxes)
Dog License Tax
Federal Income Tax
Federal Unemployment Tax (FUTA)
Fishing License Tax
Food License Tax
Fuel permit tax
Gasoline Tax (42 cents per gallon)
Hunting License Tax
Inheritance Tax Interest expense (tax on the money)
Inventory tax IRS Interest Charges (tax on top of
tax)
IRS Penalties (tax on top of tax)
Liquor Tax
Local Income Tax
Luxury Taxes
Marriage License Tax
Medicare Tax
Property Tax
Real Estate Tax
Septic Permit Tax
Service Charge Taxes
Social Security Tax
Road Usage Taxes (Truckers)
Sales Taxes
Recreational Vehicle Tax
Road Toll Booth Taxes
School Tax
State Income Tax
State Unemployment Tax (SUTA)
Telephone federal excise tax
Telephone federal universal service fee tax
Telephone federal, state and
local surcharge taxes
Telephone minimum usage surcharge tax
Telephone recurring and non-recurring charges tax
Telephone state and local tax
Telephone usage charge tax
Toll Bridge Taxes
Toll Tunnel Taxes
Traffic Fines (indirect taxation)
Trailer Registration Tax
Utility Taxes
Vehicle License Registration Tax
Vehicle Sales Tax
Watercraft Registration Tax
Well Permit Tax
Workers Compensation Tax
The list could go on.

COMMENTS:

Not one of these taxes existed 100 years ago and
our
nation was the most prosperous in the world, had
absolutely no national debt, had the largest middle
class in the world and Mom stayed home to raise the
kids.

What the hell happened ???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Politicians found that if they took money from the working class and created social programs that they could use your money to buy votes.

Bobm, on the radio,, here in North Dakota this morning, I heard the first commercial for the fair tax. I think many people thought it was another off the wall idea, but it has evidently succeeded in stepping into the realm of contemporary political reality. That's no small feat, and deserves more serious discussion on this form ----- again. I don't think it has ever been taken serious enough in the past. It also solves the problem of illegal aliens not paying taxes.



> Hello FairTax supporters,
> 
> Given the current debate on immigration laws, we have been asked repeatedly how the FairTax relates to this issue. The answer is that the FairTax will for the first time tax undocumented workers who now evade U.S. taxes. That is just one more reason to support the FairTax. Under the FairTax all residents contribute to the tax base, whether they are living in the U.S. legally or illegally.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Tony Turner said:


> TAXES:
> 
> What the hell happened ???


What Plainsman said and a whole bunch of other stuff, but if I had to put a finger on one thing it would be the Womans movement.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I might still argue that the issue is a government instigated by a citizenry that want the gov to, ".............." for us. In other words, I say to my representatives, "you gotta give me this, you gotta give me that,"
I want my publicly financed fine art, education, office of gay and lesbian affairs, highways, faith based initiatives, state, federal, and local law enforcement, sea lion research, on and on. 
100 years ago, my great grandfather farmed. I'd hate to try to tell you I know much about his daily life, but I'm under the impression that he relied or depended on the gov for little to nothing.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey , I dont need to go that far back "I rely on the Govt for little or Nothing" in fact the Govt takes about half of all my stuff!! uke:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

E, K, N, O, U and X are the only letters that aren't represented. I wonder when the Elephant, Knicker, Nukular, Optic, Union and Xray taxes will be put into effect.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

You missed J....Jiffy tax??? 

The further we progress as a nation. The more taxes they (gov.) decide to make....we have to pay for that war in Iraq some way. :wink:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

We can only hang on to a debt this large for a short while. My generation will be paying for it.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> E, K, N, O, U and X are the only letters that aren't represented. I wonder when the Elephant, Knicker, Nukular, Optic, Union and Xray taxes will be put into effect.


Well in Massachusetts we have Excise tax so I will cross off that one!! Its a tax on your car based on book value!


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

And the estate, or "death" tax..


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

BTW ...

Had to do a tax return for my 15 year old son who had no "earned income" (from working) ...

He as some $$$ he can't touch til he is 18 (a settlement from when he was run over by a car) ...

Had to pay taxes on the interest ...

The ironic part is since the Courts insist the money can not be touched til he is 18, guess who pays the taxes ... ?????

If you guessed Dear Old Dad (yours truly) ... you guessed correctly.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Decoy Dummy , I would check with a taxman in your area you may be able to put a tax lien on the account. So as taxes to be collected when your son reaches his 18 th birthday like an IRA retirement account!

By the way sorry to hear you son was hit by a car!!


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Bore.224 ... Thanks ... The kid is fine, so no worries for now ... up to this point anyway.

In my line of work I have a very, very broad spectrum of customers ... several of which are (or were) "Special Agents" for the IRS. Guys who spent their entire lives finding ways to put folks in jail for not paying taxes ...

The advise I always get from that group is ...

"Find a way to pay it when it's due. You don't want to F%#K around with the IRS!"

It isn't a HUGE chunk of change to shell out, so I went ahead and paid it ... and I'll be doing it for two more years ...

I guess I just mentioned it because it's funny how taxes sort of "Side Swipe" you from places you are not always expecting it from. Which is sort of the line of thinking on the thread here.


----------

